# National event on Audi website :-)



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just thought I'd have a quick check and found the the OC gets its mention on the Events page of Audi UK's website 

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/experience/events/TT_Owners_Event.html

Good work guys & gals [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fame at last


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Has anyone tried to get the Audi Channel to attend?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Has anyone tried to get the Audi Channel to attend?


They can't/won't come, but we are working on an advert 8) It's not going to be any time soon, but Head_Ed is providing expert assistance :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Cool, not that I'll see it, I've only got Council Telly! :lol:


----------

